# Finals: Los Angeles Lakers (1) vs. Boston Celtics (3) [Game 5]



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/3togo.png">

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/FinalsGT-4.png">​


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm just hoping we come out with enough pride not to let them close us out on our home court. 

Anything beyond that, is just a bonus.


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Hope to see more of sasha early to put his anger on this one. No space for mistakes right now.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lakers anthem!

http://www.dubcnm.com/audio/2008/ju...z_mack_10_chino_xl-lakers_anthem-(dubcnn).mp3

<object classid="clsid:02BF25D5..." ...>
<param name="src" value="]http://www.dubcnm.com/audio/2008/june/roscoe_umali_bosko_problem_glasses_malone_omar_cruz_mack_10_chino_xl-lakers_anthem-(dubcnn).mp3"></object>


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

To watch this, or not to watch this. That is the question.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

It may not look good...but we have to just blow them out today and send it back to Boston.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Cris said:


> To watch this, or not to watch this. That is the question.


I won't, sadly. I have an exam of too much importance on Thursday and my biorhytm is completely ****ed up because of getting up for these games for the entire postseason. I can't take another loss so close to the exam. 

I hope they don't go out without a fight!

Go Lakers!



Kobe Bryant said:


> Q. And how different is it usually against shooting guards, but is it tougher when you got somebody that’s bigger, taller guarding you, more of a challenge?
> 
> KOBE BRYANT: Guarding me?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I've been saying for the past several days that I wasn't going to watch. But come on... You know I'm watching this.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

This series is not over yet, with the best player on your team. Its never over.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

:sigh:

I always watch the games when I can. I have no real excuse to miss this game, therefore I wont.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

We should all watch it. Enjoy it while it last. Win or lose. Plus, we'll have plenty of days coming up in the offseason with no Laker basketball. The long wait is going to kill us again


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

KDOS said:


> We should all watch it. Enjoy it while it last. Win or lose. Plus, we'll have plenty of days coming up in the offseason with no Laker basketball. *The long wait is going to kill us again *


i'll be watching the sparks game


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Come on Lakers - don't end your season tonight. You've come too ****ing far for that!

LET'S GO LAKERS! KICK SOME BOSTON ***!


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

DANNY said:


> i'll be watching the sparks game


there's only one reason to watch sparks basketball


no its not lisa leslie


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

aznzen said:


> there's only one reason to watch sparks basketball
> 
> 
> no its not lisa leslie


michael cooper?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

The Lakers must freaking win this one!

The Celtics are good... But i'll be damned if they are good enough to win 2 games at Staples!

Fight, Goddamnit, FIGHT!


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

they can still win.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Did we blow the lead yet?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What, are we watching the replay of game 4?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Can Kobe miss right now from 3?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Celtics have us right where they want us.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

"Celtics have them right where they want them"

Quote of the playoffs.


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Cris said:


> "Celtics have them right where they want them"
> 
> Quote of the playoffs.


**** the announcers!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

How about now? 

39 Freaking points, I should be happy. Why am I not?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Now when the Celtics make their runs(and they will), don't melt the **** down. Keep it going..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Mihm... Seriously Phil?


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Is that Mihm?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

No sarcasm here... BUt watching the expression on Kobes, Sashas, and Mihms face right now makes me feel all warm and fuzzy. Thats a look of pride and desperation. The look of not wanting the season to end like this.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Luke Walton ****ing blows. He is a 12th man at best.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

A Chris Mihm Sighting... jesus.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Phil is doing his best to let the Celtics back in it. What a horrible lineup.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Thhhhhheeerrreeee you go Phil.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Mihm is clearly not in any way shape or form ready to play in the Finals. Phil is completely ****ing senile. That comeback is completely on him.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We still ****ing suck.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Let's play our little substitution mind games when we are on the ropes. Brilliant.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God, get Kobe back in there. WTF.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Whats up with Farmars attitude lately?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Let's play our little substitution mind games when we are on the ropes. Brilliant...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Odom is still dumb as ****. Turiaf wide open under the basket.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

There is no way we're winning this game


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Here comes the Celtics.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Yes! 3rd foul on KG.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I hate this team. There is absolutely no need to completely meltdown like this. NONE.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Anyone seriously not see this coming?

Game over. Phil Jackson can't coach this team. He's a ****ing joke.

He has seriously done everything wrong. What is he telling them? To keep jacking up threes and not attack the basket? Phil is why we blew this series.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What the **** ever. There is no rational explanation for this. I think Phil let some bad spirits in the locker room that infected the entire team with Bipolar disorder..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The clock is running down on this season.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Is there any way we can score a bucket here?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I want to kill myself


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Here we ****ing go again...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I want to kill myself

____________


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

4 ****ing points


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Is there anyone on this team who will spend time playing instead of crying to the refs about every single play?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

6 points in 8 minutes


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

The Celtics is such a great defensive team. Even at this point Im still in awe on how they can plug that spacing the triangle provides so quickly.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We just don't have the killer instinct to maintain a big lead. Again...I've said it a dozen times here...we play with a "turn it on when necessary" attitude. In this series, by the time we decide it's necessary, the Celtics are back in the game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Why does Kobe go from jacking up everything in one quarter, to shooting once or twice the next quarter. It's so up and down. Why cant there be a balance? Kobe passed up a few open looks so far to pass it to people who couldn't finish.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

And it's shocking just how easily Paul can blow by Kobe in this series.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Embarrassing..


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Lamar Odom = invisible on offense again


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> Lamar Odom = invisible on offense again


He did a lot more in the second quarter than Kobe did. That's not saying much, but it's true. This team is so offensively challenged in this series its pathetic.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Funny how after that call on Garnett, the Celtics have gotten every single bad call in this game. We'd be up 10 if it weren't for the whistles.

How is it that we even get screwed at home?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

KDOS said:


> The Celtics is such a great defensive team. Even at this point Im still in awe on how they can plug that spacing the triangle provides so quickly.


They basically play a high school zone. Pile up in the lane. Our shooters who normally make shots all of a sudden aren't. Don't even get me started on the defense. Sometimes I wonder if we didn't have an offense that took 3 years to learn, maybe we could actually focus a little time on defense.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> This team is so offensively challenged in this series its pathetic.


So true!!! We were third in the league in offense. The Celtics play great defense, but our offensive woes are not all due to the Celtics' defense.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Yeah, also Paul Pierce has that luxury to drive to the basket with ease after blowing by his man because there is no one out there from the Lakers that pressures him to make that extra pass or take an ill advised shot. The problem that Kobe faces is there really is an extra 2-3 bodies preventing him to drive, and the Celtics do this with perfect execution and like BH said it does make you wonder if this team really knows how to play our offense which they've been dealing with for more or less 3 years once the Celtics piles up that lane.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Bill Walton " With you, in my life, everyday is a Father's day"



Its official, Bill Walton does not watch Lakers baskteball



:lol:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Guys, did you see the last 2 minutes of the game?



Forget the series for a minute. We're probably not even going to wiin the game tonight. Amazingly unfocused.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Vladimir Should never be allowed into staples center again.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

These next 12 minutes are going to give me an anxiety attack.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Big shot by Odom there!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Nice move by farmar


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

F___


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

How did Sasha's shot not go in?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow... **** **** **** **** ****


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I wish we could rebound just a little


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Why Foul? Why. We must have some of the dumbest NBA players of all time.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We lose


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We are playing so bad


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

5 on KG and Pierce


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

So, Cris, you do realize you're talking to yourself right?


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

come on lets do this. 3 more minutes


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> So, Cris, you do realize you're talking to yourself right?


Of course.... 

It's been that way since the season ended. sadface


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Ugly win, but a win is a win...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Phewwwwwwww


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Not in our house! **** Boston!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We live to fight another day!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Sorry to leave you hanging Cris. I sat perfectly still with the exception of beer drink in the fourth. Sure hope we dont get torched in game 6...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man we played like some ****, Kobe was terrible mostly, Gasol soft, LO disappeared at times and our shooters were off yet we still won.

The Celtics defense basically took Kobe outta the game he got hesistant to penetrate after the 2 charges.

Call me crazy but I think we can win game 6. Pau is gaining confidence in the post.

We should really consider locking Kobe on Pierce all game switchning LO to KG to take Gasol out the pick and roll and I think we can steal 1 game and force a 7th game. 

I'd like to take Vlad outta the starting line up he's playing like crap.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> Man we played like some ****, Kobe was terrible mostly, Gasol soft, LO disappeared at times and our shooters were off yet we still won.
> 
> The Celtics defense basically took Kobe outta the game he got hesistant to penetrate after the 2 charges.
> 
> ...


Agreed with everything. I just don't know... We've had 6 games to play like we've always played and it hasn't happened..


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Well...ugly win. In Kobe's post-game interview, he did not come across to me as very convincing that we can win in Boston. His lack of confidence tells me that that he knows we are in trouble. Especially if we continue to play this bad.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Listen to these idiots bashing Kobe for deferring.. He had basically a 5 man zone against and did the smart thing of demanding the ball be delivered to Gasol in the post.. I criticize Kobe any time he ****s up, but even then I see the hypocrisy in this..


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

jazzy1 said:


> Man we played like some ****, Kobe was terrible mostly, Gasol soft, LO disappeared at times and our shooters were off yet we still won.
> 
> The Celtics defense basically took Kobe outta the game he got hesistant to penetrate after the 2 charges.
> 
> ...



Yes, Gasol really impressed me in th post today.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think we got a method to play against the Celtics starters, problem is we've struggled when they go small and scramble the game. 

tonight we solved it alittle bit by going inside to Odom.

If we could just be more discipline we could win.

Our big problem is Pierce defensively. Our pick and roll defense is terrible because Gasol doesn't stop the penetrating and no one helps off. 

But the real issue is Pierce blowing straight by Vlad without using the Pick and roll, he's getting in the paint too easily.

Except when Kobe guards him, Kobe guards Pierce very well he takes away the penetration and forces jumpshots.

We gotta use him fulltime in that match up. 

We slow Pierce we win. KG is shooting terribly and Allen comes and goes.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Listen to these idiots bashing Kobe for deferring.. He had basically a 5 man zone against and did the smart thing of demanding the ball be delivered to Gasol in the post.. I criticize Kobe any time he ****s up, but even then I see the hypocrisy in this..


I agree Kobe can't win the pr campaign. His deffering allowed Odom and Gasol to get near 20 points had he forced the offense we would have easily lost the game. 

The Celtics basically aren't even guarding Lamar nor Vlad and Sasha when he comes in if Sasha could hit anything we'd have won easy and taken the Celtics outta the 5 man zone.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I know it was an ugly win and all, but they are seriously talking like we lost.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Although it is not impossible, our chances of bringing home the title are slim. I hope I am wrong...but I am being realistic. Like someone mentioned a few posts up...we are five games into this series and, except for a few stretches, we have played like crap in every game. Unless the Celtics have a total meltdown, I just don't see us suddenly waking up and playing Laker basketball on the road at this point. If we won Game 4, and were more convincing in our win tonight, I would feel better about it.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm a realist at our chances of winning the title, BUT I think we could win game 6.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Game Six is doable. First things first though: Boston didn't win it on our court. Whatever happens next, I'm satisfied with that. They didn't ruin my Fathers Day. 

Phil needs to wake up. Stop putting Vlad on Pierce. Use Ariza, Odom, Turiaf, anyone. 

Now at the end of the game, last 2 minutes, we were SCREAMING at the TV. Pierce and Garnett each has five fouls...why not drive to the basket? Why are they taking jumpers? Why are they not moving or setting picks?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I know it was an ugly win and all, but they are seriously talking like we lost.


Yeah, it's kind of amusing, actually.

The media just hates the Lakers right now.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If Perkins is out, we have a shot in Game 6. They're still basically only playing with House and Cassell at PG, so Perkins being out slims their big man rotation down to KG, Brown and Powe.

Taking Rondo and Perkins out of their rotation leaves them very thin. If we attack the rim in Boston and get some of their guys in foul trouble, we'll be in it with a chance.

Pierce has to be held to below 25 points and Allen needs to be held under 18 for us to win, however.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Damian Necronamous said:


> If Perkins is out, we have a shot in Game 6. They're still basically only playing with House and Cassell at PG, so Perkins being out slims their big man rotation down to KG, Brown and Powe.
> 
> Taking Rondo and Perkins out of their rotation leaves them very thin. If we attack the rim in Boston and get some of their guys in foul trouble, we'll be in it with a chance.
> 
> Pierce has to be held to below 25 points and Allen needs to be held under 18 for us to win, however.


Perkins stated that he will play game 6.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Do you guys get this feeling that there is a lot of pressure off of Kobe' shoulders now, after winning tonight? I was looking at Kobe's actions after the game and he was standing around clapping to the crowd and waiting for his postgame interview. But you could see it on his face like some weight was just lifted off his shoulders that the Celtics didnt win on the Lakers floor and we didnt loose in 5 in embarrassing style. I would say Kobe was pretty frustrated and kind of worried during halftime when they interviewed him, but winning this one really makes game 6 easier. I think the pressure now is on Boston to close the show, and I am predicting that Kobe as a HUGE game and will play more loosely and confident for all 4 quarters.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

whether or not they win game 6 or 7, i'm gonna give these guys a standing O. Just the fact that they came all the way to finals when no one really expected them to plus the fact that they fought hard tonight not to allow the hated celtics to celebrate on our home turf, very impressive. there's no doubt that they could of played better, but hey lifes not perfect, i'm happy that the lakers are putting up a good battle.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

L.A Guy said:


> Perkins stated that he will play game 6.


it's going to be important for boston to have him back. pau's aggressive in the post really put KG in some serious foul trouble. You have to wonder if pau will continue to be aggressive with big perkins guarding him.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, I can't believe they won tonight. I have to get the game somewhere. That's all I really wanted... not let them celebrate on our floor. Although reading through this topic, it seems to have been another hard fought battle. 

But check this out; I haven't watched only 3 games during these Playoffs:
Game 5 against Utah
Game 6 against Utah
and this one

You know the result, the Lakers've won everyone of them!!! And as it turns out I'm not watching on Tuesday either.

Go Lakers!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

damnit!! I dont see why everyone is so quick to count us out! Weve built up huge leads against Boston in two straight games.  Maybe next game we'll actually be able to hold on to that lead.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

higher the expectation the bigger the disappointment

i'm not going to expect the lakers to win game 6 since game 5 win wasnt so convincing. it's going to be tough getting calls at the garden.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

I think the Lakers need to just go out there and play, and not think about 3-2, or no one has ever came back to win a title down 3-1 and all the other stats that go along with it. They just need to play more, and less thinking to a certain degree. But they have to be smart about how they play defense in Boston. Odom cant pick up the stupid fouls from loose balls or over the back or reach ins. They key is going to be the 3rd quarter. It seems like it has been our worst enemy. We actually won the 3rd quarter last night and I was so happy and confident about the rest of the game, because 1) boston doesnt have the same confidence and run that they usually have going into the 
4th quarter.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

DANNY said:


> higher the expectation the bigger the disappointment
> 
> i'm not going to expect the lakers to win game 6 since game 5 win wasnt so convincing. it's going to be tough getting calls at the garden.


Think about this same thing from a different angle and ask yourself this:
Which team has won either of their games in a convincing manner?
Game 1? Nop, the game was tied un
Game 2? Nop, even after the huge deficit, we were down 102-104 with 33 seconds left and a chance to get the stop. You can bet your pretty behind every Boston fan in that arena was scared ****less.
Game 3? Nop, it was a close game decided at the very end.
Game 4? No again; a big lead squandered, but it's not like we didn't have a chance to take it.
Game 5? See game 4 with the difference being we held on.

So that's 3 very close, or as you called it, unconvincing wins by Boston and 2 very close, unconvincing wins by us.

Of course we have 1 or 2 games left with Boston, which isn't too peachy BUT sometimes we've played even better on the road than at home (heck, even in this series we had the lead in Boston after the first half of Game 1 and had a lead after the 1st quarter only to get taken out of the game by the refs, which means our guys definitely CAN play in Boston) and we pretty much have nothing to lose. This is Boston's series to lose and I'm certain they're feeling the pressure. Heck if they weren't, KG would hit his FTs tonight and they wouldn't let our boys live another day.

Of course, I'm a realist and have a feeling this ends on Tuesday, barring Kobe pulling a miracle performance (ala Game 3 with more made FTs) out of nowhere and our bench + Pau&Lamar finding their balls on the road too, but hey, why shouldn't we be the first to come back from a 3-1 deficit in the Finals?


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

All the pressure is on the Celtics...let's hope for a meltdown!!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

So I've finally gotten my hands on the game, watched the first half so far, so sorry for being a bit late, but anyways here are my thoughts:
- the first quarter was simply spectacular. Kobe was ridiculously hot to set the tone, but then stopped shooting and got others involved. Pretty much no flaw in this quarter from the team.
- Phil with another brainfart to start the 2nd quarter. Chris Mihm? Seriously? Walton was substituted by Ariza and the lineup of Mihm/Odom/Ariza/Vujacic/Farmar let the C's go on a 8-0 run getting the score down to 43-32 in 2:45 minutes. That's simply unacceptable. It ruined all the momentum before Phil snapped out of it and called a TO and inserted Kobe and Ronny into the lineup. But by then it seemed like the C's figured our offense again, or we just became stagnant. 
- random sidenote - I read on the GB that Kobe disappeared after the first 9 minutes. Interesting, given the fact that he had his hand in all the 12 points scored; but I guess what doesn't show in the statsheet is unseen by the ignorant eye.
- most of the points from here on out came from the high pick and roll with Kobe/Gasol or Kobe to Fish/Gasol to Odom for the hockey assist. I seriously don't know why we don't run it more often, since the C's either foul or we get a rather good look when Kobe is trapped outside and passes to a player on the perimeter or Gasol inside, who then kicks the ball to Odom or whoever is inside. The C's had no answer for the play and we'd have some more points off it had: a)Ronny not comitted an offensive foul; b) Pau not been too lazy to run inside after setting the pick, which resulted in Kobe feeding the crowd;
- Fish and Sasha were stone cold, missing wide open looks (and some tough ones too, but the latter can be excused); Farmar also got the ball from Kobe for two threes (1/2)
- Pierce scored 8 of the C's 10 points in before the 9:15 mark and then he only scored 5 more with Kobe guarding him (2 off a pick and roll and a 3 in Fisher's face at the end of the half). I'm convinced now that Bryant should be guarding Pierce... if he can stay out of foul trouble; Walton and Radmanovic managed to make him look like the next coming of Jordan in the first 14 minutes of the game.

Overall, the half wasn't THAT bad. Yeah, we went on a drought and Boston had that 15-0 run (those 7 minutes crapped on a pretty solid 1st half), but otherwise we had a quite evenly spread contribution from our guys. I wanted to see why Kobe didn't drive more, but he really had nowhere to go with all the defenders he saw... so he absolutely made the correct plays (save for chucking up a bad 3-pointer or two, one of which went in and out) and passed out of the trap for a lot of (hockey) assists.

I'll watch the 2nd half tomorrow, but:
1. if we could leave Walton and Radman at home, it would probably be an instant 10 point +;
2. Kobe should guard Pierce. 
3. Phil needs to quit playing guys that haven't been in the rotation for the past 5 months in these 2nd quarters because they've proven that they can't hold onto a lead no matter how big it is.

****, my head is hurting from all of this armchair coaching... I hope our guys have some rabbits to pull out their hats, because I agree with the overall sentiment that we won't win if we play like this in Boston. They'll be fueled by the crowd (and probably the refs) and our guys simply cannot let leads of any kind slip away (if they play good enough to get any leads, that is).

Also, Sasha has really been slumping badly in this series (minus Game 3). I think it's high time he stops shooting 10 shots from the bench. Especially when he starts 2-2 and then goes 0-8. Some of his shots are good (when he's open in the corner or is camping somewhere else), but the ones when he pumpfakes and throws one up in traffic with 10+ seconds left in the shotclock make me want to throw my screen through the window.

peace


----------

